# 670 John Deere 3 point



## REDDOG099

I bought a grader blade from Farm & Fleet (KING KUTTER). After I got it hooked up it seem that the 3 piont hitch does not float. Or only about an inch or less. I really don't want to cut into the blacktop making a bigger mess then just the snow.

I realize that there is an adjustment on one side of the 3 point to help leve it out but that seems like not enough.

My brother in law had an 850 or 870 at work a few years ago and he said that after they took off the mower deck there was valve on the hydrolics that had to be opened or closed when they changed to the blade.

I am lost

Thanks


----------



## SARG

A 3 pt. hitch has no down pressure other than the weight of what you hook up to it....... i.e. "No float" feature there. The valving your buddy was mentioning just controls the "down or drop speed" and also if you turn the valve ( usually located between your feet under the seat) shut it prevents the 3 point from dropping so you can set the height....... such as setting a brush cutter to a specific height.


----------



## GreenFlyer

*Re: JD 670*

I am looking at the manual, TM1470. "Rockshaft hydraulics is standard on all models,(6-,7-,8-,9-, and 1070). ....The 1070 has draft sensing linkage to control depth at different loads automatically". SARG is correct, there is no 'draft' on the 
670. The TM also states, "The 670...has position sensing linkage. ..... If the hitch arms raise due to load, the linkage senses it, and moves the valve into the control valve, to change position." Check near the upper part of the left arm, next to the rockshaft housing. There should be an adjustable turnbuckle at this location. If there is none, or it is damaged, this could fix your problem. If it is there, it may just need an adjustment. Good luck!


----------



## REDDOG099

Thanks guys, your info will give me some things to look for and work on tomorrow while the freezeing rain and snow comes down. We are in for some really crappy weather and it will be fun to try my new toy out.

Thanks again

Carl


----------



## dsty

REDDOG099 said:


> I bought a grader blade from Farm & Fleet (KING KUTTER). After I got it hooked up it seem that the 3 piont hitch does not float. Or only about an inch or less. I really don't want to cut into the blacktop making a bigger mess then just the snow.
> 
> I realize that there is an adjustment on one side of the 3 point to help leve it out but that seems like not enough.
> 
> My brother in law had an 850 or 870 at work a few years ago and he said that after they took off the mower deck there was valve on the hydrolics that had to be opened or closed when they changed to the blade.
> 
> I am lost
> 
> Thanks


I have jd 670 It has an adjustable lower limit knob by the rock shaft, you may need to loosen the knob, I had to replace the knob it was frozen and would'n allow the slide to adjust. 
the knob for the pto is to adjust the drop speed, If you close it, it will lock the pto, clockwise to lock or reduce lift speed. ccw to increase drop speed.


----------

